# LF: Malawi African cichlids



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I am looking for malawi cichlids Acei, Zebras, E yellow labs, Peacocks, and a few others. I am on a limited budget but I don't expect anything free. If you can help me out let me know, I really appreciate it


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

Good morning/afternoon,

I have some African Cichlids from Lake Malawi(Red Zebra, Yellow Lab, & Kenyi) for sale & you can see all three of my posting either by clicking on my name & choosing all my posting by me or simply go to Freshwater Fish & look for my 3 posting there; I have actual pictures of all my Cichlids there & you can let me know which ones your interested in & I'm sure we can come to a deal of some kind, OK!.

Thanks,

ttyl


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump.........


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

are you looking for peacocks?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Sent a pm a bit ago ...hope he can help you....


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump..............


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

i sent a PM too...no response...lol


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sent a PM.......


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump.......


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what size tank do you have for these?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

a 90 why do you ask kind person


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

because the kind person is thinking of downsizing my herd...lol. let me think on it and see what i can find for you.tank all cycled and ready to go? what you got in there so far?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have 3 yellow tail acei 1 aurora cichlid 3 yellow labs..


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia from VAHC....you met her...is selling some Malawis


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump...................


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

still waiting for ya to come pick up my two malawi's... you got the number i believe


----------

